# PMV - How long can it last?



## Go_Pidgeotto (Oct 28, 2011)

Hello, everyone!

I'm new here.  I find myself here, because 2 months ago, when driving with a friend uptown, we almost hit a pigeon that was flopping around on the street and I begged to turn around. Ever since then, I've been nursing this pigeon(that I believe may be a female, but have been calling "it" a him by default, haha!), back to health. The pigeon has made some progress(Eating 95% on their own, not twisting their neck as often and very little to no seizure-like behaviours), but my question is.. Being 8 weeks in, when would be a realistic expectancy time frame for a complete recovery?

I've read that PMV birds may/will always exhibit some form of "side effect" from PMV during their lives after recovery and the bird will have my support.. But, this bird is not properly mobile at all and I would LOVE to see the poor baby at least walk normally again someday soon! I've been doing gentle massaging to the bird's feet and legs, hoping to stimulate proper circulation- Along with "walking" him. More or less, I hold most of the bird's weight while I "walk" him along the floor, encouraging him to use his legs to some degree. I do not ever drag or force the bird along.. This is all at Pidgeotto's(The baby's name!) own pace and done in short intervals a few times a day.

Okay, I know this was very long winded, but I hope this gives you a decent idea of our situation! I am thinking of posting pics/video at some point so you can see my feathered friend.  Thanks!


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

http://www.chevita.com/en/pigeons/treatment-plan/specificinfections-paramyxovirosis.php
Up to 30% of affected pigeons may recover spon-taneously after around 4 weeks of illness.


----------



## Go_Pidgeotto (Oct 28, 2011)

Hmm, so, the incubation says up to 21 days.. Does this mean I may be dealing with something other than PMV? The symptoms are all right, but it's been 8 weeks!


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f107/pigeon-paramyxovirus-aka-pmv-ppmv-pmv1-pigeon-12250.html 
post by john d

6-12 weeks for showing of symptoms


----------



## Go_Pidgeotto (Oct 28, 2011)

Thank you very much!! This very useful!


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

There is a lot of helpful info here on this site and chevita


----------



## Go_Pidgeotto (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm really pleased!  Thanks again!


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

You're welcome


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Be aware that the virus runs its course in about 6 weeks from when a bird becomes infected, but some of the nervous system symptoms may not cease so soon and may persist indefintely.


----------

